# Humminbird 561



## bonifas9017 (May 23, 2011)

Looking to by this fish finder. Just wondering if any one has one and if they if they like it. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RushCreekAngler (Jan 19, 2011)

bonifas9017 said:


> Looking to by this fish finder. Just wondering if any one has one and if they if they like it.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I just bought one this year. I have had it out a few times, I'm quite satisfied with it. (of course, it replaced a old Humminbird Super60 flasher, so almost anything is a step up for me). Defiantly a good value for the price.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I don't know those old flashers are hard to beat.


----------

